# Length of time to get DPMS AR-15 uppper built !!!



## wpshooter (Sep 22, 2008)

I contacted the DPMS company a little over 8 months ago about having them build me a custom *left-handed* AR-15 5.56mm upper.

And NO, I don't want a right-handed upper !!!

They told me when I contacted them that they did not require any deposit to take my order to special build me an upper.

They also said it would take from 3 to 5 months to get the upper from them.

Like I say, it has now be a little over 8 months since I initially contacted them and still have seen no upper.

I contacted them again about 4 months ago and inquired as to the status. They said that they still had my order and that it might be another 1 to 3 months.

Contacted them yet again about a month ago and got the terse reply:

"*Your order is not lost he has it on his desk along with a lot of other orders*"

And with NO indication as to when I might expect to see any product.

So my questions to you are:

Is this DPMS a major reputable AR-15 builder or are they just some fly-by-night joe that has a minimal number of employees trying to build AR-15 with more orders than they can possibly fill in a reasonable time frame OR is it that they expect me to (even though they told me that when I placed the order that I did not have to give them any money up front), that they have buyers that are giving them money to go to the head of the line or that they are waiting for me to offer to pay for some or all of the cost of building the upper before they start building it ?

Thanks.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I've heard others complain about the wait time for rifle builds from DPMS. Up to 12 months seems to be common...

Stag Arms also makes left hand uppers.


----------



## wpshooter (Sep 22, 2008)

bruce333 said:


> I've heard others complain about the wait time for rifle builds from DPMS. Up to 12 months seems to be common...
> 
> Stag Arms also makes left hand uppers.


Thanks for your reply.

Yes, I know that Stag makes them but their choice in configuration is VERY limited. It's basically take what they offer, no custom builds.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I'm curious what the specifics of your build are.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

wpshooter said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Yes, I know that Stag makes them but their choice in configuration is VERY limited. It's basically take what they offer, no custom builds.


Build your own.... :smt023

It's pretty easy.


----------



## wpshooter (Sep 22, 2008)

js said:


> Build your own.... :smt023
> 
> It's pretty easy.


If it was pretty easy, that is what everyone would be doing.

Yes, I know that there are videos that show you how to go about doing it, and to me I would not call what I saw in them easy.

And besides, you would have to invest a good deal of money in tools that you would wind up using just one time !!!

But thanks for the thought.


----------

